# What hair style looks better on Rihanna?



## macface (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## luxotika (Jun 14, 2007)

I like the inverted bob or whatever the first picture is, but I don't like how long it looks on the one side.


----------



## DizzyCow (Jun 14, 2007)

i like both but prefer long hair


----------



## reunitej21 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think she looks better with shorter hair and just love her new do.


----------



## prettypretty (Jun 14, 2007)

short hair..


----------



## semantje (Jun 14, 2007)

long hair!!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 14, 2007)

longer hair with better bangs would be my choice. I like both these styles but I've seen them look better on other people, if that makes sense.

She's a beautiful girl and i don't think either of these cuts really show off her best features


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 14, 2007)

I saw short hair! That looks fantastic on her.


----------



## Karren (Jun 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the inverted bob or whatever the first picture is, but I don't like how long it looks on the one side. I agree.... the Bob looks better...
Love Karren


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think both are cool. I always like her makeup she uses purples alot.


----------



## SuddenRush (Jun 14, 2007)

I like how her hair looks in the 1st pic more than the 2nd pic with the long hair.


----------



## monniej (Jun 14, 2007)

i think the short style is edgier (is that a word?). the second pic seems like to much hair for her face. jmho~


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 14, 2007)

I like the longer hair better.


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 14, 2007)

I like it long.


----------



## mehrunissa (Jun 14, 2007)

I love the new sassy do. Before she looked like a Beyonce-wannabe.


----------



## Harlot (Jun 14, 2007)

For Rihanna, cause she has delicate features of a little girl, I prefer shorter hair. She has a small face to begin with so having huge locks will just look overcrowded.


----------



## JOysiej (Jun 14, 2007)

I prefer the first one because on the other picture her hair hangs before her eyes and that looks annoying.


----------



## LilDee (Jun 14, 2007)

i know it's OT.. but i love both those outfits!!

I like her with long hair.. just because i know it looks good from all angles..

the bob cut is really hot and suits her very well! but i don't know how it looks from the side... and it might look weird from the back..

I know.. i'm just thinking way too much now.. lol


----------



## babyangel (Jun 14, 2007)

Longer locks looks better and more versatile style wise. Short do does look okay too.

*Babyangel *


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 14, 2007)

I like the longer hair better.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 14, 2007)

I like the first cut. It's more interesting and unique.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 14, 2007)

I really liked it when I first saw her "Umbrella" video. It's very seductive and mature.

I chose the chic bob.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 14, 2007)

I like the short cut better.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 14, 2007)

I like the short, she looks very sexy. But I hate it when she wears it like this..

Attachment 34082


----------



## ivette (Jun 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *DizzyCow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i like both but prefer long hair


----------



## Manda (Jun 14, 2007)

I think she is so hot with the shorter hair, she's pretty with both, but the short hair is way sexy on her!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jun 14, 2007)

I liked the long hair, but I absolutely LOVE the bob. It is so adorable!!


----------



## natalierb (Jun 14, 2007)

I LOVE the bob on her. She looks hot!


----------



## Bexy (Jun 14, 2007)

I like it shorter. She looks beautiful either way.


----------



## Nox (Jun 14, 2007)

She looks good in both, but she should really be careful about the volume... her face cannot handle that much hair.


----------



## lizpeltola (Jun 14, 2007)

shes a beautiful girl either way, but she stands out more with with short hair


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 15, 2007)

i like both but the longer looks better on her


----------



## Aprill (Jun 15, 2007)

the inverted bob looks nice


----------



## BloodMittens (Jun 19, 2007)

I like the short hair on her, but it really does seem she transformed overnight into this... punk princess thing. I don't like that, but I love her hair and makeup now


----------



## kittenmittens (Jun 20, 2007)

I love her with short hair - so edgy!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jun 20, 2007)

the short hair!


----------



## ladynpink (Jun 20, 2007)

i like both cuts!! the first one makes her a little more edgier, the second more girly and softer...i like both


----------



## *hana* (Jun 20, 2007)

longer


----------



## Q8_ButterFly (Jun 21, 2007)

the long look prety


----------



## bliss182 (Jun 23, 2007)

i prefer the first one because it brings out her true beauty


----------



## Brittluvsmusic (Jun 23, 2007)

I prefer it long-but I am a little biased, I usually prefer longe rhair to shorter.


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 23, 2007)

second picture.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Jun 24, 2007)

Eh, they both look good, but some eyebrow skeeming bangs would do wonders for her.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 24, 2007)

i like the bob but somehow it doesnt completely right on her. i like the long better


----------



## misshilary (Jun 27, 2007)

I like her short hair!


----------



## Kemper (Jun 27, 2007)

*I think short hair looks cuter, but the picture doesn't really do her long style justice! *


----------



## chibiusa (Jun 27, 2007)

I love her in shorter hair!


----------



## Carly (Jun 27, 2007)

Long def looks better I reckon.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 27, 2007)

I like the long, flowing hair.


----------



## teb (Jun 30, 2007)

both are toooooo wiggish


----------



## magosienne (Jun 30, 2007)

hard to say cause she rocks the two, but the first one is my fave, gives her a more *****y (in a good way) look.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jun 30, 2007)

Both I love, but I prefer long and voluminous

(only because that's what I'm aiming for! lol)

I had the bob done months ago and is still growing it out, my friend even told me it reminded her of Rihanna's hair.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 23, 2007)

I like the inverted bob. I wore my hair like that once before and I;m thinking about getting it cut like that again.


----------



## mayyami (Jul 23, 2007)

She looks hot both ways, but I like the first picture of the bob. It's really funky and different and i think it suits her personality and song style more!


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 23, 2007)

She pulls off both styles very well.


----------



## xEdenx (Jul 23, 2007)

Love both.


----------



## Miss Polli (Jul 23, 2007)

with the new shorter haircut she looks all grown up but I donâ€™t necessarily think it suits Rihanna better than her longer locks, they were beautiful


----------

